# 9T50 fluid change procedure?



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone changed the transmission fluid on their gen 2 diesel Cruze with the 9T50 auto? Or have access to the procedure?
I have not seen any info anywhere about how to change the fluid on this transmission. I was hoping to attempt this myself at some point.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It shouldn't be too difficult - here is the 9T50's level-check procedure:



Start the engine. Depress the brake pedal and move the shift lever through each gear range, pausing for about 3 seconds in each range. Then move the shift lever back to PARK (P). Allow the engine to idle 500-800 rpm for at least 3 minutes, to allow any fluid foaming to dissipate and the fluid to level. The transmission fluid level must be checked when the transmission fluid temperature is at 85-95°C (185-203°F). Raise the vehicle on a hoist. The vehicle must be level with the engine running and the shift lever in the PARK range. While the vehicle is idling, remove the oil level set plug. Allow any fluid to drain. If the fluid is flowing in a steady stream, wait until the fluid begins to drip. If no fluid flows, add fluid until it drips out. Trans is full.

Changing the fluid should be as simple as draining it out, adding the right amount in, and then using the check plug to make sure it's not under/over-filled. What that "right amount" is, I do not know.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

MP81 said:


> It shouldn't be too difficult - here is the 9T50's level-check procedure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds almost exactly like the procedure for Gen 1 6 sp automatic. You could look to the Gen 1 how to for that one, also measure the drain amount and put back that much maybe a 1/2 quart more.. then set level as described which will drain any excess. Keep in mind, just like Gen 1, you probably need to do multiple drain and refills to get a decent fluid change, as only part of the fluid will drain each time, the rest is in the torque converter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The drain, measure, and refill works well...if the lines aren't leaking.

Our 1st gen diesel had leaking lines, so the amount out would not have been a reliable amount.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Instructions on alldatadiy.com state 5.0 to 6.0 liters for capacity when changing fluid.

jeff


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Make sure you have the right fluid for this transmission. I vaguely remember reading something that it may not be Dexron-VI, but rather Ultra Low Viscosity fluid. GM ULV or something like that. I think it was the WeberAuto youtube channel on the history of GM transmission fluids. I think the 9 speed auto's could be using the newer fluid, vs. Dexron-VI.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Both owners manual and alldatadiy.com list proper fluid as DEXRON-VI Automatic Transmission fluid.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yep, Gen2 is Dex VI.

I recommend using the level set proceedure. If you are low on fluid and only replace what drains out, you are still low on fluid. The level set method ensures you have the correct amount of fluid.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

So, I went ahead and changed out the 9T50 fluid in my 2018 Cruze today at 30005 miles. I was glad I decided to do it now rather than waiting until the recommended severe service interval of 45,000 miles. I wouldn't even consider my usage as severe as it is 80% highway miles. The fluid that came out was quite dark and it was hard to tell that it had been red at one point. Definitely needing changed IMO. 









The car was cold and had not been drivien in a couple days. I decided to do the drain, measure and re-fill method as I did not have any signs of a leak. Besides that, measuring the level in the transmission directly would be tedious for me as I do not have a lift and don't really want to be under the car with it running on stands to check the fluid.

After draining the fluid and being careful not to spill any I carefully measured the volume that was removed. That came out to 5.65 L, I then made sure to add 5.65 L of new Dexron VI back into the transmission. The filters (there are 2) are not easily accessible so they did not get changed.


----------



## Jordanjudson (Aug 2, 2018)

I'll hopefully be attempting this at some point this week. Did you drain the trans hot or cold? Also did it make a difference did you find ?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jordanjudson said:


> I'll hopefully be attempting this at some point this week. Did you drain the trans hot or cold? Also did it make a difference did you find ?


I drained it cold, I am sure it could be done hot as well. It came out to 6 qts or 5.65L. I drained it again later after driving it a while to get more new fluid swapped in as about half the old fluid will remain in the transmission after the first drain and fill.


----------



## Jordanjudson (Aug 2, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I drained it cold, I am sure it could be done hot as well. It came out to 6 qts or 5.65L. I drained it again later after driving it a while to get more new fluid swapped in as about half the old fluid will remain in the transmission after the first drain and fill.


Just finished up this morning doing two drain measure and refills. First drain the fluid was pretty dark. Second wasnt too bad. Considering doing a third and final drain and refill. All in all easy job and right away I could tell the tranny was happy with some amsoil in there


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Any updates? How has the car been working for you sence you changed the transmission oil? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

sledstorm1 said:


> Any updates? How has the car been working for you sence you changed the transmission oil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nearly at 40000 miles and still drives like new.


----------

